

Is Goldman Sachs hacking my website? - svimma23
http://videality.blogspot.com/2013/09/is-goldman-sachs-hacking-my-website.html

======
gmuslera
If the directive of Goldman Sachs wants to hack your website, the break
attemps will come from the NSA offices (and probably you won't notice them in
your logs after they got in). But individual persons (that could have an IP in
that range, or get an unsecured access point) and individual computers (parts
of botnets, running trojans, something that works as a proxy, etc) are
everywhere.

------
brubaker
C: It's obviously just a piece of malware on one or two of their computers
doing automated scans.

